# Question about 180g LP's



## k_j (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm a bit of a newbie when it comes to vinyl and turntables. I purchased a used Sony Ps-Lx 285. This is the first turntable I have ever bought. When I tested it at the former owners house we used some of their vinyl which was older and a lighter weight (I'm guessing it was about 100g). The records I have are newer and all weight around 180g. When I played them on the turntable later the sound was very slow and draggy even though I had them on the correct rpm (33). I was wondering if this problem can be fixed with some modification to the turntable, or if I will have to look into purchasing a new turntable? If it's the latter, what kind of turn table would you recommend for someone who it new to vinyl so wants something that is basic, but will still play heavier records.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

The weight of the record shouldn't really matter. It sounds like maybe the TT needs a new belt, but I'm no expert on the matter.

Are you using a used (unknown history) cartridge on nice new vinyl? If so, please get a new one...


----------



## k_j (Jul 9, 2010)

Would the cartridge make a difference in the sound of the new vinyl?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

I made the assumption that if you got a used TT, then the stylus was used too. Perhaps I shouldn't have.

If it's used with an unknown history, it could damage your good vinyl by being worn down too much, too dirty. Also, without the specs, tracking could be off.

I'm using the Shure M97xE and I'm really happy with it. Get a cheap gram scale, google setup tips.

Whatever you decide to go with, a quality piece with lower tracking weight will be better for your good vinyl.


----------

